# Official ROSTER!



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

While we are still admitting.......(sounds like we are sick, lol), and will take Cutters with *"Completed Stat"* posts through the week of 1/6.....

Here is the Official Roster SO far  :

*Heather
Jodi
Preacher
Karategirl
your name here
*

Welcome All!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> While we are still admitting.......(sounds like we are sick, lol), and will take Cutters with *"Completed Stat"* posts through the week of 1/6.....
> 
> Here is the Official Roster SO far  :
> ...


----------

